# How to properly say "pied"?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

I know this is a tad off subject. But ever since I learned about the "pied" mutation in cockatiels, I wasn't ever sure how to pronounce it.

Do you pronounce it with the I sound, like in *pie*?
Or do you pronounce it with the EE sound like in *pea*? 

"*Pie-d*"?
"*Pea-d*"?

Again, sorry for being off subject. I dunno where else to post this though. 

Mods feel free to let me know if this is a violation in any way. Lol.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Like the word "pie" with a d on the end. Mmmmm, pie. Incidentally, pied is my favorite mutation!


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Interesting, this word exists in French, it means "foot" lol.

It's pronounced "pee yea"


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

jc119007 said:


> Interesting, this word exists in French, it means "foot" lol.
> 
> It's pronounced "pee yea"


"Pee yea"?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Alternate pronunciation guide is "pee yay".

The cockatiel version of pied is pronounced just like the one in "pied piper" for those of you who are up on your fairy tales. You can change that to "pied pooper" if you're talking about the bird itself.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol at "pied pooper."


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Luti-Kriss said:


> "Pee yea"?


LOL I did my best! In reality, the "yea" sound is really short, as if you're saying "yep" but without the p!


----------

